# El Alamein - A tribute



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

On the 70th anniversary of the battle of El Alamein, I spent the weekend with my daughter who live in a small village of Enham Alamein, formally known as just Enham. It is so called Enham Alamein in recognition of the work the the military hospital on the outskirts of the village that cared for physically and mentally injured soldiers, sailors and airmen.

There was a tribute on the village green including a gun salute.









Frame one - Gun loaded, ready for the Fire Order










Frame 2 - a nice cloud of smoke










Frame 3 - Gun almost obscured. 










Gun crews - completed firing.










The business end!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice Donald good to see some folks keeping the memories going


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Joeten. I totally agree. The soldiers were dressed in the WWll battle dress.

Here are some more from the day:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is a great shot of the machine gun even the number is legible


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

AHAAH!!! Thank you Donald, you've just answered a niggling question that's been gnawing the back of my mind for years :grin: - When I got my 1st car (Clarence the cross-eyed Viva****) back in 85/86, a good friend asked if I could drive him to visit his father (an old Desert Rat), who was 'on his last legs' in a military hospital near Andover - I can remember visiting the old guy along with his smile and jokes, but the location had faded 'til now - It was there at Enham-Alamein ray:

The pics are so excellent, I can almost smell the smoke from here :laugh: - I wish I still had access to my Dad's old photos, taken when he was in uniform very similar to those :sigh: - He was based at Bulford (11 miles away), originally as an 'Officer's Batman' but when it was discovered he had a natural aptitude for 'dirty tricks' (booby-traps, mine-laying etc'), he was kept at Bulford as an instructor - Luckily for me, as most of his colleagues he served with never came back :sigh:


**** - 'Clarence' (named by Mrs WereBo after the cross-eyed lion on an old TV program called 'Daktari') was a 1973 Vauxhall Viva, painted several shades of yellow (hand-painted after rust/dent-repairs). The name came about cos when I first used the lights at night, they not only crossed over, the offside-headlight lit the treetops at the left-hand side of the road, hence cross-eyed :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

with no disrepect to your photo's or the subjects within, I definitely thought I recognised Dad's Army on the left of the photo labelled Gun Crew .. :laugh: I suspect it's the local TAVR regiment that was responsible for giving tribute. 

Well done to all involved!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks DF - Yes, they were mainly TA troops wearing WWII battle dress.

Glad to sort out the mystery WB :smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

More...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I still can't get over the quality of the pics that come out of that camera of yours Donald, beautiful!

Re: #1 - Didn't anyone wipe the chocolate and ice-cream off the top of the microphone, before she used it? :grin:

I see the range-finder hasn't been used for quite a while, from the spider-web threads on the narrow end of the cone-scale scale thingy (#3) :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Believe it or not, the spider's web was about 5 minutes old! There seemed to be a plague of 'money spiders' there - I brushed several off the camera, clothes & out of my hair!

Thanks for the compliment. The camera at 21mpx helps but it is the lump of glass up front. 
I use a canon 28 ~ 300 L IS (a pro lens with image stabilisation) as a standard 'walk about' lens.









This is my standard kit - I very rarely use that pocket tripod!

28mm is wide enough for most purposes yet the 300mm is good enough for a majority of my needs including aviation. 

I do have a couple of other lenses: Canon 18mm 180deg Fish eye and a Sigma 50mm macro.


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

There is an army camp just out of Port Augusta South Australia named after this battle.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

goanna said:


> There is an army camp just out of Port Augusta South Australia named after this battle.


Thank Goanna - Many ANZACs were involved. Bless 'em.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Like all these theatres (odd name) there where so many from around the globe involved in some form or other it remains a great source of grief to so many I find it sad we still have this as a way to go about things


----------

